# Haynie 24 h.o. on plane in 12" of water?



## brandonbarden361 (May 14, 2013)

I recently saw a video on youtube of a guy with a Haynie 24 H.O. where he was in 12" of water as he stated and got up on plane with out kicking up any mud, I recently just purchased me my first Haynie 24 H.O. and was curious if this was possible! does anyone have and facts on this or how it can be done?


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

You will need more the 12" to get up in.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You can spin it up!!!!!!!!!!!!But in 12" not sure about that.. Mine drafts 11" loaded down

send us a link to the to the youtube video

I have not tried to spin mine up shallow, but im pretty sure I will be able to spin it up fairly shallow

Capt Thomas


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I can believe it, It is way more shallower than my Extreme and I have been in Capt. Adams several times and it is very responsive and with trim tabs down I can dig it!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy, I'd like to know how to do that with mine! Where's the video?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I believe it but were is the vid ? Post the link.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Am I the only one that finds it hard to believe? A true 12" I think the motor would be on the bottom trimmed down.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

No not hard to believe. 24 HO drafts in a foot of water. Get planed on that pad and it will do a foot. Hard part is getting it up in a foot of water. Something I rather not try. Prop refurbishing is not cheap.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

sounds like a fish story. Remember fish grow out of the water. a 27 inch trout caught on saturday will easily go 31 on monday. when you stated the part without kicking up mud I knew it ws a fsih story. if it sounds to good to be true chances are it is.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I believe it.
And I think everyone with a 24 HO should go find the most shallow water possible and practice getting the boat on plane over and over again.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

haha


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got a 24 HO and I find that hard to believe, because of the kicking up mud part. Maybe 18-24". I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though. 
B


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Spinning it up? Yes. Getting up in a foot of water without kicking up mud? I find that very hard to believe. I've looked on youtube and can't find a thing. So brandonbarden, where's the video?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

LouieB said:


> I believe it.
> And I think everyone with a 24 HO should go find the most shallow water possible and practice getting the boat on plane over and over again.


Lol.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Read this it will get up in a little more than a foot, that is still pretty good for the size of the H.O. http://www.ChrisMarineBoats.com/24_High_Output.shtml


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Any boat stirs up mud getting up in a foot of water.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Any boat stirs up mud getting up in a foot of water.


Good point Smack, our 21ModV SS even does. But what a lot of people don't realize is that, when you put the hammer down to get on plane. That creates a lot of thrust which can stir up the mud also. When you see muddied water behind the boat, that doesn't mean the motor is dragging the bottom.


----------



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

my trolling motor stirs up mun in a foot of water


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

My SS does not stir up mud in 6" of water.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw the video. Depth finder says 4.5'? I know mine reads funny that shallow, but you still gotta wonder. 
B


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...9qJd0kxxKlPIcbnIeLt6iiA&bvm=bv.46471029,d.dmQ

That's the video. 
B


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

ya... Bull no way that's 12" of water. More like over 2 feet.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Brandon1107 said:


> Saw the video. Depth finder says 4.5'? I know mine reads funny that shallow, but you still gotta wonder.
> B


I just saw that. When my boat is in 12" of water it reads .5


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm obviously going to have to practice pushing the throttle forward, that was amazing! I couldn't see the bottom even with my polarized reading glasses on. I've been fishing a lot shallower than I thought.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

LandsEnd said:


> I'm obviously going to have to practice pushing the throttle forward, that was amazing! I couldn't see the bottom even with my polarized reading glasses on. I've been fishing a lot shallower than I thought.


by what they guy said. I fish on land or with my boat on the trailer..


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Just watched the video again with my costas on. Yep that was 12" of water for sure. One day i hope a can drive a boat as good as him. Not many people can do that lol. Maybe he was talking about filming himself and working the throttle at the same time? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

RedfishStalker said:


> My SS does not stir up mud in 6" of water.


Not if you are over sand! CopanoAransas is pickin up what Im puttin down.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't buy it. And I'm a Haynie owner.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Any boat stirs up mud getting up in a foot of water.


What about an airboat..


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

saltwatersensations said:


> What about an airboat..


Yes even an airboats.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

yea thats a unmarked channel or gut .. i would say 2 feet or more ... you can tell its shallow around him but that gut is too green where he is taking off to be 12" of water.. the water would be more clear and you would see bottom ..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> What about an airboat..


I thought you shot yourself in the foot bowling? 
You know what we mean.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Freeze it at like 0:30 and watch his trail...


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not if you are over sand! CopanoAransas is pickin up what Im puttin down.


Smack, I was going to say it does not stir up mud in 6" of water if I am getting up on sand.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought you shot yourself in the foot bowling?
> You know what we mean.


Nah wasnt me. Gilbert has some weird obsession with me.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

texasislandboy said:


> ya... Bull no way that's 12" of water. More like over 2 feet.


holy ****! I can't belive someone lied about how shallow their boat can get up on the internet

on the video itself.. that is probably the most unimpressive boating video ever.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

and i'm sure he's been telling all the women something else is 12" as well. i think a lot of guys need to put a ruler next to their leg and try and remember the last time they were wading that shallow it was when they were hoofing it over a sand bar.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> holy ****! I can't belive someone lied about how shallow their boat can get up on the internet
> 
> on the video itself.. that is probably the most unimpressive boating video ever.


TRUE^^


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Now , we are talking about 12" Johnson's LMAO, I knew this would stay on subject. LMFAO . 

All we need now is Stewy from the past(some may remember) and the Tran cat that would run sideways in 2-3' chop and never get wet!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My Shoalwater and my dads Shallow Sport doesn't take off that clean in 12 inches of water


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

My boat wont stir up the mud when I get up on sand.. LOL


----------



## twodwtr (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeff SATX said:


> and i'm sure he's been telling all the women something else is 12" as well. i think a lot of guys need to put a ruler next to their leg and try and remember the last time they were wading that shallow it was when they were hoofing it over a sand bar.


LOL


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

My best friend has a 24 HO with a 300 Verado and that thing needs +2' to get up. i know ther verado is heavier but he kicks up stuff idling around with motor trimmed up at 2'. This video is Bull ******


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Lets stir the pot up a little this is getting boring, I've got my pop corn


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought you shot yourself in the foot bowling?
> You know what we mean.


Making fun of peoples misfortunes is not nice.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

cpthook said:


> Lets stir the pot up a little this is getting boring, I've got my pop corn


I am SOLD!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Making fun of peoples misfortunes is not nice.


It is a joke from TTMB

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

The video says "Getting Up in 12" of Water". I'm not as young as I used to be but I don't know what the big deal is. I can get it up in 12" of water. I usually can get it up even better with no water at all. Not sure why anyone would need to make a youtube video for that.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It is a joke from TTMB
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


you're a joke on TTMB


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It is a joke from TTMB
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Someone got run over by their boat and it has been brought to our attention and people are still posting one liners. Classy.
(sound familiar)


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

As others have said that water is nowhere near 12". I would be willing to bet it's 2'+.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Unless you know where he was, theres no way of knowing if that was 12 feet of water


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

redfish_slayer1 said:


> Unless you know where he was, theres no way of knowing if that was 12 feet of water


The " means inch not foot. :banghead:

Its possible you were being sarcastic....but you never know. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

redfish_slayer1 said:


> Unless you know where he was, theres no way of knowing if that was 12 feet of water


It wasnt 12", I can assure you that....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> you're a joke on TTMB


Only to you, LouieB and the other circle jerkers. A handful of pricks out of hundreds will not keep me from posting what I think. Like I said, a joke.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> LMAO


Alright!! Yeah!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only to you, LouieB and the other circle jerkers. A handful of pricks out of hundreds will not keep me from posting what I think. Like I said, a joke.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 I didn't realize that Gilbert and LouieB were circle jerkers and pricks??? But they must be because you said so and for sure you are an expert when comes to being one of those, along with be an expert on dang near every other topic that gets posted. And I mean that in the nicest way possible. Have a Great Day Juneya!!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only to you, LouieB and the other circle jerkers. *A handful of pricks out of hundreds will not keep me from posting what I think.* Like I said, a joke.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Well, you think an awful lot according to your post count.
I think I got it figured out...Nov. 18th, 2017.
That date should be the crowing of a new post champion. 
Come on smack, you got 4 and a half years at 13.55 POST PER DAY to catch Gary.

You think enough to do it. We are all rooting for you.:bounce:


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Lol Louie... Spot on. We could help him get there if we could get a new forum started called "Hey smack". All post would be started with hey smack... What should I have for dinner?... What color shirt should I wear today? How many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop? And so on. After all he knows the answer to everything right? Quief eater


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

This thread took a turn real quick.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW jealousy runs deep on 2cool


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Any boat stirs up mud getting up in a foot of water.


Smackdaddy is correct! He might be able to get up on a soft bottom in 12" but he will be kicking up mud.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RedfishStalker said:


> WOW jealousy runs deep on 2cool


24' haynie H.O. deep?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

What about some SCB insight?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Or Desperado


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> The " means inch not foot. :banghead:
> 
> Its possible you were being sarcastic....but you never know. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


What I meant was that unless we know where he was (which I don't), for all we know, that could have been 12 feet of water, not 12 inches like stated in the video.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

RickLued said:


> Lol Louie... Spot on. We could help him get there if we could get a new forum started called "Hey smack". All post would be started with hey smack... What should I have for dinner?... What color shirt should I wear today? *How many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop? *And so on. After all he knows the answer to everything right? Quief eater


Holy [email protected] I spewed water all over the screen. LMMFFAOAROTF

We need to have a contest. Name the new section.
Smacks Corner.
Smacks Attack.
Smack Live.
Smack 24/7/365
All Smack All Day All Night.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The Smack Shack


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

FREON said:


> Or Desperado


Can't touch this.... In your best MC Hammer jingle.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Talking Smack.....Smack Talking


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smack Knows


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The Daddy of Smack


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

2coolSmackdaddy


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Brought to you by Porta Potty..... Full of [email protected] for 31 years


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FREON said:


> Talking Smack.....Smack Talking


Wow, I feel sorry for your boyfriends Luby and Gilroy. Keep the ignorance flowing!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Smack Time



FREON said:


> Or Desperado


pretty awesome piece of machinery


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smackathon...sounds legit. 
I saw a pic of a Desperado and a Check It Stick and it was sitting on sand in like 7" of water and not stirring up any mud at all!
RickLued, be sure you put the hooks back on your lures before tournament day.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ya'll are Smacking Crack. Lay off the smack rock.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

infamousj said:


> smack time
> 
> pretty awesome piece of machinery


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 614251


That boat is stuck on a sand bar


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> That boat is stuck on a sand bar


If you were driving, it would be stuck on the jetty.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

At the very beginning of the video the guy holding the steering wheel mentions sea grass. Do not disturb the sea grass. I would tend to believe that the grass was 12 inches below water line. So how tall is the grass. He did not want to disturb the sea grass. I think that was an epic fail. Bet he chewed that grass like an old cow.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> If you were driving, it would be stuck on the jetty.


Sunk at the jetty. Not stuck. Get it right freckles.


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Another my boat can get up in less than a foot thread....and now we are measuring Johnsons....perfect


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wow, I feel sorry for your boyfriends Luby and Gilroy. Keep the ignorance flowing!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


If you would have signed up in 04...like Gary, you'd be kicking his @ss with over 40,000 posts. 
And people would love and respect and believe you just that much more.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Smackathon...sounds legit.
> I saw a pic of a Desperado and a Check It Stick and it was sitting on sand in like 7" of water and not stirring up any mud at all!
> RickLued, be sure you put the hooks back on your lures before tournament day.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


nope, it's 5"... fish don't even feed in less than 7" of water. Never waste your time casting to water less than 7". All of the fish run that ridge of 8" of water and deeper. Their gills have to be vertical to filter oxygen so anything less than 8" is not ideal for them. Did you know that?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> nope, it's 5"... fish don't even feed in less than 7" of water. Never waste your time casting to water less than 7". All of the fish run that ridge of 8" of water and deeper. Their gills have to be vertical to filter oxygen so anything less than 8" is not ideal for them. Did you know that?


Great info there Infamousmack.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

FREON said:


> The Daddy of Smack


I bet he's gonna involve you and call it...Smack Dat ***!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> nope, it's 5"... fish don't even feed in less than 7" of water. Never waste your time casting to water less than 7". All of the fish run that ridge of 8" of water and deeper. Their gills have to be vertical to filter oxygen so anything less than 8" is not ideal for them. Did you know that?


Were did you read that I have caught fish in less than 7" of water....


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I really feel sorry for the guy in the video! He made a real *** out of himself. Clearly not 12" as most agree. Then to put it on youtube! Definitely something wrong upstairs. 

I do find it odd that smackdaddy has that many post's in such a short period of time. But hey, to each his own. Some people prioritize their time a little differently I guess.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I really feel sorry for the guy in the video! He made a real *** out of himself. Clearly not 12" as most agree. Then to put it on youtube! Definitely something wrong upstairs.
> 
> I do find it odd that smackdaddy has that many post's in such a short period of time. But hey, to each his own. Some people prioritize their time a little differently I guess.


I guess you don't know much about what I do and its none of anyones business how I " prioritize my time"...I am a Lease Operator and have tons of truck time babysitting wells. What better way to pass time than explaining myself to complete strangers.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Back Bay boy said:


> Were did you read that I have caught fish in less than 7" of water....


Not possible, and I bet you have got a boat up in 8" of water and ran across 4 footers in the bay too?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I guess you don't know much about what I do and its none of anyones business how I " prioritize my time"...I am a Lease Operator and have tons of truck time babysitting wells. What better way to pass time than explaining myself to complete strangers.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


As i said......" To each their own "


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

So, a lease operator has way more internet time than a plant operator? Is the pay the same and how does one become a lease operator? And all along I thought it would be cool to be a plant operator making big bucks and mucho free time.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Haynie*

I own a Haynie 24 HO and I PROMISE it will not get up in 12' of water. I can burn the shorelines of Baffin to stay out of the chop and run Galveston Bay with a 25 mph wind at 30 on the gps. I can get up in 24" of mud if I cut it. I love my boat but I have read so much bs about what they can do . If I had to buy another boat I would buy a Haynie 24 HO love it.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

slimeyreel said:


> I own a Haynie 24 HO and I PROMISE it will not get up in 12' of water. I can burn the shorelines of Baffin to stay out of the chop and run Galveston Bay with a 25 mph wind at 30 on the gps. I can get up in 24" of mud if I cut it. I love my boat but I have read so much bs about what they can do . If I had to buy another boat I would buy a Haynie 24 HO love it.


Realism. Nice to hear.
I keep a 12" ruler on the counter and love to hear guys say they can get on plane in 8" or such. I hand them the ruler and tell them to put it on the floor and measure up 8" to the shin. Barely covers their ankles.

It amazes me how fish grow and water depth shrinks in a fishermans eyes.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What is so cool about getting up in 12" anyway?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> What is so cool about getting up in 12" anyway?


After you drift into it, it's a lot better than pushing.

Or we could just park it on the jetties. Deep water over there.:rotfl:

Edit: I didn't consult a expert/professional, but that is what most people tend to do. 
I'll stick by my answer till it's rebutted by Smack.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

LouieB said:


> After you drift into it, it's a lot better than pushing.
> 
> Or we could just park it on the jetties. Deep water over there.:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sunk not parked!
Bawhaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> What is so cool about getting up in 12" anyway?


nothing.. but I think it's cool when I get my 12" up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

This is fun. I think this calls for a showdown. All you boat owners need to meet up on some flat out in the bay and get after it.

LouieB, I am sure you could sell a few props at this event.

I have a yak and don't draft as little as some people claim.

On a side not, what is this Desperado boat hate/love thing all about?

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Sunk not parked!
> Bawhaaaaahaaaaa


:rotfl:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> nothing.. but I think it's cool when I get my 12" up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Boston says you'd have to get it up 3 times to make 12".


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Boston says you'd have to get it up 3 times to make 12".


:rotfl: Ouch


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

LouieB said:


> Boston says you'd have to get it up 3 times to make 12".


it's longer than the rat tail. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Sunk not parked!
> Bawhaaaaahaaaaa


Yes sunk. I do it 100% not half baker.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> nothing.. but I think it's cool when I get my 12" up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


As Freon would say "spit it out, it aint yours"


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> As Freon would say "spit it out, it aint yours"


atleast I can do proper squat. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> it's longer than the rat tail. lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I am so glad I wasn't there when yall were measuring.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

LouieB said:


> I am so glad I wasn't there when yall were measuring.


come on Louie. I lay it on that gay little Scooby doo thing you have on your chin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> atleast I can do proper squat. lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


At least I showed up.........after day 2 :rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> At least I showed up.........after day 2 :rotfl:


word

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> atleast I can do proper squat. lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


proper squat on 12"?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> proper squat on 12"?


:rotfl:
hahahahaha


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> proper squat on 12"?


lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

saw the video. but he doesn't give proof that it's actually in 12" of water. I tried looking at his fishfinder but its blurry.


----------

